# Water Monitor Enclosure Extension



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Been meaning to make this for a long time, never got the time or the materials to do so untill just now.
Any way I start yesterday afternoon, after a big night out, hammering and screwing a frame together was the EXACT thing I needed for my mind splitting headache.

I just added the back tonight and gave it a paint job, waiting for it to dry and fill in any of the gaps with Silicon, add the mesh sides for ventilation. Adding the flood lights will be the last thing I do plus a small UV light as well.

Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

Stfu I was getting excited when you said you were posting a thread hahahah this was a letdown 

Nah jks looking good.


----------



## monitordude (Jul 9, 2011)

hahaha about time, looks ok...


----------



## NicG (Jul 9, 2011)

A couple of questions:
- Will you have front access or top access in the extension?
- Will the extension be a totally arboreal habitat or will it have a terrestrial section?
- Are you planning to increase the water depth once the extension is finished?
- What type of filter do you currently use?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Nic

It's just going to have front access, three sliding doors of 3-4mm glass (decrease the weight on the tank)
The right hand side is going to a small ledge maybe 150mm to put vertical and horizontal hides, the rest of the tank will be a myriad of vertical and horizontal orientated branches.

The water depth will increase but not by much, again I don't want too much stress on the tank.
Right now I'm using Fluval Cannister Filter which cycles the water 5-6 times every hour and keeps the water clean.


----------



## NicG (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey mate,

I'm guessing that the original tank is approx 6'x2'x2' and the extension is about the same. How big is the occupant now?

Will you just be moving the existing heating & lighting upwards, or will you be providing anything additional? Will the roof be mesh as well?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, 
Yep it's basically a 6ft tank on top of another. 
My guy is adult size now and has the appetite to prove it 

All the lighting will just moved upwards about two foot. This will decrease all that un-needed humidity that's been fogging up the glass at night when the air circulation slows down. 

I'm thinking of adding another light just so he can have options, but I'll wait till I get some new power points in the herp room. 

The roofing is a mixture of wood and mesh. The extra wood just gives it that stability and makes sure that lights have something hard to screw onto. 

The sides will be totally mesh so he can have a climb as well.

The only other thing I havnet mentioned is adding foam on the edges to spread the stess along the glass evenly.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 9, 2011)

looks great, love the idea


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks dude! I would add a background like all of yours but I am worried about the weight on the tank haha.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 14, 2011)

Might be able to do a foam background and then paint & seal it with out the concrete and wont be too heavy? or even have an area with those cheap one from the pet shop.


----------

